# Eldar vs Necrons



## beesknees24 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello, I am fairly new to playing eldar. And I've discovered as being ancient enemy's of the necrons and all that
jazz it is pretty hard to win against them. I'd be very happy if anybody could give tips to fighting the necrons as eldar.

Something like:
What units I should bring
What units I should be killing quick
Etc.

Thank you very much! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going to say it: bring D-weapons and fast, hard hitting, high volume of fire units. Jetbikes with scatlasers comes to mind. Also warp spiders are a must (altough after the latest draft faq, they are less OP)
With these you will pwn not only necrons, mind you, but also anybody else!


----------



## beesknees24 (Jul 21, 2016)

neferhet said:


> I'm going to say it: bring D-weapons and fast, hard hitting, high volume of fire units. Jetbikes with scatlasers comes to mind. Also warp spiders are a must (altough after the latest draft faq, they are less OP)
> With these you will pwn not only necrons, mind you, but also anybody else!


Ok, I'll give it a shot. Thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## beesknees24 (Jul 21, 2016)

I am going to add that I myself find rangers useful. They are cheap with shroud. Pop illic in a unit of them and you can start snipping crypteks(to reduce his reanimate) with your precession shot. And if he bring the night bringer wich my friend usually does I can kill it in 1-2 turns (before it gets to me).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I totally support your take on rangers: they are a fun and underused unit. Just remember that if you just want to win, a D-weapon platform is just better...
Howewver, since many players hate eldars for the fact of bringing D-weapons to a skirmish game, you could totally have a better reputation by using non-OP units.


----------

